# Tỉ lệ hút thuốc tăng trở lại do xu hướng "bình thường hóa" thuốc lá điện tử



## thuhoai (8/6/18)

*Có lẽ người sáng tạo ra thuốc lá điện tử không nghĩ đến việc có ngày, sản phẩm phục vụ cai nghiện này có thể trở thành một chất gây nghiện mới.*



​
Nhân loại đã mất rất nhiều năm để tạo nên một trật tự xã hội không còn khói thuốc lá. Tuy nhiên tỷ lệ hút thuốc lá đang có dấu hiệu tăng trở lại do các nhà chức trách không thể kiểm soát một dạng thuốc cai nghiện, đó chính là "thuốc lá điện tử".

Khi thuốc lá dần bị cấm hoặc hạn chế tại các nơi công cộng, những người hút thuốc sẽ dần quan tâm hơn tới thuốc lá điện tử, đặc biệt là giới trẻ, vì đối với không ít người, hút thuốc còn là cách để thể hiện bản thân.

Tại sao lại vậy? Không có gì khó hiểu khi các nhà sản xuất luôn nhắm mục tiêu vào nhóm khách hàng trẻ. Họ là những người nhanh nhạy và dễ dàng chịu tác động trước bất cứ xu hướng nào. Chính bởi vậy, các nhà sản xuất thuốc lá điện tử đã khéo léo thêm những hương vị đặc biệt cho thuốc lá như dâu tây, táo và thậm chí cả vị socola để thu hút giới trẻ đến với thuốc lá điện tử.

Bên cạnh đó, do chưa có một quy định cụ thể riêng rẽ tại từng quốc gia nên thuốc lá điện tử vẫn dễ dàng được bán và quảng cáo thông qua các kênh bán hàng trực tuyến.

Thuốc lá điện tử ít nguy hại hơn thuốc lá truyền thống. Điều này không cần bàn cãi, nhưng ít hơn không có nghĩa là vô hại. Trên thực tế, các nhà khoa học đã đưa ra dự đoán về những tác hại của thuốc lá điện tử sẽ sớm xuất hiện trong thập kỷ tới.

Nhưng ngay cả khi chưa nhắc đến những tác hại sau này, chỉ riêng việc thuốc lá điện tử dần trở thành một sản phẩm "bình dân" đã là một mối nguy vô cùng lớn, bởi lẽ nó sẽ vô tình tạo cơ hội cho vấn nạn hút thuốc lá từng bị cả xã hội tẩy chay và nỗ lực xóa bỏ có cơ hội quay lại.

*Giới trẻ đang là đối tượng dễ bị nghiện thuốc lá điện tử nhất*



​
Tính riêng tại Mỹ, tỷ lệ thanh thiếu niên đang sử dụng thuốc lá điện tử đang tăng với tốc độ chóng mặt và đáng báo động. Trong giai đoạn từ năm 2011 tới 2015, cơ quan Tổng Y sĩ Mỹ đã phát hiện thấy, số học sinh trung học hút thuốc lá điện tử đã tăng 900%, thậm chí số teen sử dụng thuốc lá điện tử đang nhiều hơn cả thuốc lá truyền thống.

Trong nhiều thập kỷ qua, các chính sách cấm hút thuốc tại nơi công cộng đã bước đầu phát huy tác dụng và giúp giảm tỷ lệ hút thuốc. Nhưng nếu thuốc lá điện tử dần trở thành một hình thức hợp pháp và không bị quản lý, nó có thể sẽ "phá" đi mọi nỗ lực trước đây của cả cộng đồng và các nhà lập pháp.

Như đã nói ở trên, người trưởng thành hút thuốc sẽ phải chịu trách nhiệm về hành vi của mình. Nhưng còn với giới trẻ, họ hiếm khi kiểm soát được bản thân. Ái ngại thay, các nhà sản xuất thuốc lá đã khéo léo lợi dụng yếu điểm này để nhắm tới đối tượng khách hàng là giới trẻ.

Đó là lý do tại sao đã có rất nhiều cuộc tranh luận nổ ra, bàn về việc liệu có nên cấm đưa hương liệu vào thuốc lá điện tử hay không. Bên cạnh đó, các nhà khoa học cũng tranh luận sôi nổi về vấn đề có nên cấm quảng cáo nhắm tới đối tượng thanh thiếu niên. Thuốc lá điện tử có thể là một biện pháp hữu hiệu với người muốn cai thuốc lá nhưng rõ ràng không phải là một thứ tốt đẹp gì với người chưa từng hút thuốc. Hơn nữa, nhiều người dường không biết hết những tác hại tiềm tàng mà thuốc lá điện tử có thể đem lại cho cơ thể.



​
Theo bản báo cáo do các chuyên gia sức khỏe cộng đồng Anh (PHE) công bố hồi tháng 8/2015, thuốc lá điện tử có hại ít hơn đáng kể so với thuốc lá thường tới 95%. Tuy nhiên đã có nhiều tổ chức, gồm Tổ chức Y tế thế giới (WHO) bày tỏ quan ngại về sự an toàn của thuốc lá điện tử.

Nếu như bạn hút một điều thuốc thông thường, bạn sẽ phải hít tới hơn 7000 hóa chất khác nhau, trong đó có 69 chất tiềm ẩn nguy cơ gây ung thư. Trong khi đó theo Jonathan Foulds, giáo sư bộ môn Khoa học Y tế cộng đồng và Tâm thần học thuộc Đại học Penn State, Mỹ tiết lộ, số chất nguy hiểm mà bạn hít phải từ thuốc lá điện tử là khoảng 4-5 chất. Đặc biệt, thuốc lá điện tử vẫn có nicotin nhưng với hàm lượng thấp hơn.

Tiến sỹ Aneesa Vanker, nhà nghiên cứu thuộc Đại học Cape Town chia sẻ: _"Chúng ta cần các địa phương, quốc gia và các nhà chức trách sớm nhận ra mối đe dọa sức khỏe cộng đồng do thuốc lá điện tử gây ra cho trẻ em và thanh thiếu niên. Hít phải một thứ gì đó khác ngoài không khí chưa bao giờ tốt với lá phổi của trẻ"._

Tựu chung lại, mỗi chúng ta đều có quyền tự quyết định về sức khỏe của chính mình. Nhưng trên hết nếu hiểu được những tác hại từ thói quen xấu gây ra, chúng ta sẽ có quyết định sáng suốt hơn.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

